# Hard to beat



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

These are very useful for so many things, you will enjoy the upgrade


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

For leveling the ring look at here


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same sander, though the harbor freight branded one. And it is a monster… sands everything I could think of without trouble. Wood, steel, brass, all sand just fine. I bought replacement drums from supergrit recently and they work even better than the originals. I'd recommend it to anyone. I do have the same trouble with the slightly-too-thin rings… I'll have to watch Dutchy's video.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Shim those rings with a little blue painter's tape.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

I have the HF one also got new drums from Klingspor . One of the most handy tool i ever bought. use it all the time


----------



## momalle3 (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank you for the tips. I will try leveling the ring. The shop vac does tend to suck the part down to the table, but I find that useful-it steadies the part a little. Amazed how little dust I end up with.

The spindles seem to clog up a little-I'm going to look for extras/repalcements


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Get one of those big latex "erasers" at HF or ??? to keep those sanding sleeves clean.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

This is the old style that HF used to sell. It is far superior to the round one they now sell. I believe this unit is also sold by Triton, Shop Fox and Grizzly, all about the same price. There are very minor differences, but I'd bet they are all made in the same factory.

I own two of the old style HF units, now over five years old, still chugging along just fine. Same exact issues, wrong size exhaust pipe, plastic insert rides a bit low. Noisy.

I also own a Rigid belt/spindle unit, on my second one after the first started showing a bit of wear at the 12 year mark. The table on the Rigid stays put, and the dust collection is almost second to none. I keep a belt on that, and the two units I have like the one above do all the spindle work.
Good machine.


----------



## GersCustomWoodworks (Feb 18, 2016)

I have looked into almost all the sanders in this price range. I found that while they do seem to be the same sanders with different brand names. The motors vary in them, along with the reviews. I also caught the Performax brand at Menards on sale for under a hundred bucks. From the research I had done it also has the best motor in it. Obviously in the under $200 price range. 
As stated above, if you own any power sander get an eraser. Well worth the investment.


----------



## Clarkson (Apr 6, 2017)

The Seal-a-Meal product vacuumsealers235 packaging material is solid and durable vacuumsealers5 and is created to avoid fridge freezer burn. vacuumsealers934 If you feel like banging just vacuumsealers23 what you're storing in the microwave for a fast defrost, vacuumsealers636 you can the product packaging.


----------

